# Impossible to do the classic. How to proceed?



## graalweed (Nov 9, 2007)

I harvest my meds Monday. 
Things are moving well but I will have to be away from them for 16 days after next week.

I leant hear that I dont want to let them hanging there because the smoke will be less smooth. 
On the other hand if I put in Jars I will not be there to open it daily.

Should I use Zip Lock plastic bags? Put in the bags in the Refrigerator? Or in the jar for 3 days (when I will be there to make it breed) and them in the Refr? 
Help please.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2007)

ouch!!!...well... send 'em over my way and I'll look after it for ya...     - can't find anyone trustworthy enough to cure it as per instructions for ya while yer gone? - bummer -


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> I harvest my meds Monday.
> Things are moving well but I will have to be away from them for 16 days after next week.
> 
> I leant hear that I dont want to let them hanging there because the smoke will be less smooth.
> ...


 
oh...and ahhh.... what usually happens to food you put in ziplog bags and leave in the refrigerator for over 2 weeks?


----------



## graalweed (Nov 9, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> oh...and ahhh.... what usually happens to food you put in ziplog bags and leave in the refrigerator for over 2 weeks?


 


**** **** ****...i m getting desperate...

and no too bad but don t I m a totally in the closet and don t have no one to help with my "production"


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2007)

well... all I can suggest is... crop right now and start speed drying it (hang upside down in a dark room with as much indirect airflow you can get on it) so u can at least try to sweat it a few times before you go, so hopefully it's dry enough for you to seal it up in a ziploc baggie before you go.

that's what I'd do... I'd still try to find someone to help me out, tho....

you gotta know SOMEONE... don't any of your friends smoke with u?

at any rate...I'd crop early and try and speed dry it... if it ends up being too wet to seal up when you have to leave, all you can do at that point is just leave it out to dry (in the dark, kinda propped up cuz you won't be there to turn it) and hope for the best... at least that way, it just won't be cycled thru the whole process properly, but at least u won't loose it, right?


----------



## graalweed (Nov 9, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well... all I can suggest is... crop right now and start speed drying it (hang upside down in a dark room with as much indirect airflow you can get on it) so u can at least try to sweat it a few times before you go, so hopefully it's dry enough for you to seal it up in a ziploc baggie before you go.
> 
> that's what I'd do... I'd still try to find someone to help me out, tho....
> 
> ...


 

right. thanks i was thinking in doing that. 
I have it hang and yesterday i truned the heating to 22 C i guess that will dry the air and help without make it harsh.

Let s pray...

PS - i m an old fart. don t have smoking friends any more (just in Amsterdam, but there you don t need that). My wife used to smoke with me but now we have a son and she needs to be totally focused.


----------



## bobbak67 (Nov 10, 2007)

NO cut it down from the stalk, and hang the whole plant, this will make it take about 2 weeks to dry, If it is even dry by the time you get back!


----------



## graalweed (Nov 10, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> NO cut it down from the stalk, and hang the whole plant, this will make it take about 2 weeks to dry, If it is even dry by the time you get back!


 
Thanks, but now it is too late for that. 
Take a look at my harvest on Chiara and Alice topic at Indoor Growing. Thanks for the idea anyways.


----------

